# First Software Update



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

Did my first software update last night (yay!) and made the mistake of sitting in the car for some of it and hearing the variety of sounds which were a bit unnerving. I’m guessing all is normal, but what is the pretty loud “clank” you can hear multiple times throughout the update coming from the front? Is it the battery connectors opening and shutting?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Quick rule of thumb...when updating, I just start the update in the car while it sits in the garage. I then exit the car and walk away. It will notify me when the update is done on my phone. The 'clanking' sound is probably the contactor engaging.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

The loud clank is the main battery relays engaging and disengaging. They are quite hefty to carry the current needed.

I agree with @Quicksilver absolutely no need to sit in the car. I generally just hit the install button from the app while sitting on the sofa and then forget about it until the next day when I start driving and see the update screen.

I've had my car for 4+ years and probably 50+ updates, it is a total non-event for me.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I agree there is no need to witness the update. It will make sounds like an MRI machine at times. I’ve heard various opinions and I’ve done it different ways myself. A lot of people feel it’s good to do a reboot after an update.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

Diana Anderson said:


> Did my first software update last night (yay!) and made the mistake of sitting in the car for some of it and hearing the variety of sounds which were a bit unnerving. I’m guessing all is normal, but what is the pretty loud “clank” you can hear multiple times throughout the update coming from the front? Is it the battery connectors opening and shutting?


Once in a while perform a hard reboot while on park (press the brake, hold down both scroll buttons simultaneously until the screen goes black, release everything, wait two minutes for the reboot completes and the screen to return to normal). This procedures cleans all the garbage. It will not change your settings or damage the car.


----------

